# Embarassing things youve done



## bennyg70 (Mar 15, 2013)

At work just chatting away about embarrasing and daft stuff we had done.. (Non diabetic related for a change!) Ive got a couple!

1) Met a girl on a holiday when I was 16. Decided to see other again, I was in the midlands, she was in Manchester. Got on the train, getting nervous now!! Looked down at my feet. Wearing odd shoes!!! We didnt see each other again.

2) Invited to one of those weddings where you arnt going to know anyone. Your invited out of courtesy.. Invitation states - Black tie. Im young, I dont really do dressing smart and suits! I turn up in.... A black tie... "Whys everyone wearing dicky bows I thoguht.." I really didnt want to be there to begin with, never mind after that. Ill try dig out a photo of me with the men.. Its rather funny.


----------



## LeeLee (Mar 15, 2013)

OK, mine comes from a long long time ago...

Picture a 16-year-old, on the first day of a first job wearing a smart skirt and mint-green blouse.  The staff canteen is serving goulash for lunch.  The salt & pepper are in the middle of the table.  Everyone else is deep in conversation.  She reaches across the table, dunking a very embarrassing bit of the anatomy into the goulash.


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 15, 2013)

What is it with 16 year olds? When I was 16 I turned up for a party dressed as Cher, I hadn't noticed the invitation said 'Formal Dress' not 'Fancy Dress'. Still it could have been worse, I almost went as a clown.


----------



## bennyg70 (Mar 15, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> What is it with 16 year olds? When I was 16 I turned up for a party dressed as Cher, I hadn't noticed the invitation said 'Formal Dress' not 'Fancy Dress'. Still it could have been worse, I almost went as a clown.



HAHHAHA that's hilarious!! Bridget jones moment


----------



## megga (Mar 15, 2013)

I used to go canoeing with my mate, we had a small Escort van. It was freezing and i was NOT 16 (i think i was around 19). when we got out, he got in the back of the van to get changed. Not wanting to wait, and freezing, i decided to get changed in the front of the van, no one around so struggled to get my wet suit of, picture this "your sitting in the passanger seat peeling of this wet suit, so when you get to the middle bit of your body, you push your pelvis up, well this worked and my undies came down with the suit, pelvis still pushed up and out, i looked up, and there in this quiet place where no one goes, was a woman just standing with her dog looking.
I just wind the window down and shouted "Its bigger whe its not so cold"


----------



## LeeLee (Mar 15, 2013)

megga said:


> I used to go canoeing with my mate, we had a small Escort van. It was freezing and i was NOT 16 (i think i was around 19). when we got out, he got in the back of the van to get changed. Not wanting to wait, and freezing, i decided to get changed in the front of the van, no one around so struggled to get my wet suit of, picture this "your sitting in the passanger seat peeling of this wet suit, so when you get to the middle bit of your body, you push your pelvis up, well this worked and my undies came down with the suit, pelvis still pushed up and out, i looked up, and there in this quiet place where no one goes, was a woman just standing with her dog looking.
> I just wind the window down and shouted "Its bigger whe its not so cold"



So it was YOU!!!


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 15, 2013)

When I was 6 or 7 we used to go to church regularly. On this day though it was just my sisters and I.

The collection plate came round and I only intended to put 10p in, but in my haste I could only find a 50p so put that in instead and asked for 40p change. I was embarrassed to find out that you didn't ask for change in such circumstances and also somewhat upset!!

Andy


----------



## Lauras87 (Mar 15, 2013)

megga said:


> I used to go canoeing with my mate, we had a small Escort van. It was freezing and i was NOT 16 (i think i was around 19). when we got out, he got in the back of the van to get changed. Not wanting to wait, and freezing, i decided to get changed in the front of the van, no one around so struggled to get my wet suit of, picture this "your sitting in the passanger seat peeling of this wet suit, so when you get to the middle bit of your body, you push your pelvis up, well this worked and my undies came down with the suit, pelvis still pushed up and out, i looked up, and there in this quiet place where no one goes, was a woman just standing with her dog looking.
> I just wind the window down and shouted "Its bigger whe its not so cold"



Hahahahahahaha, I'm sat on the sofa chokeing on my tea


----------



## trophywench (Mar 16, 2013)

6 of us, on holiday for a week near Swanage, all went to Lulworth Cove one day.  We bumped into 2 other people we all knew, who we didn't know were even in the area.  So 8 of us were there.  We went along the cliff path, and there was an ice cream van there, with just a few other people.  Off we trotted down the slope to the beach, and wandered about, eating our ice creams.

At which point Jen announced she was gasping for the loo, so she was going behind that huge rock over there by the bottom of the cliff, cos there's noone else about.

In mid stream 4 husbands shouted - 'Jen !  Look UP!' so I did - and the faces of what looked like a coachload of kids were peering over the cliff edge behind the ice cream van, at me.  Well, I've started alright - so I'll defintely have to finish.

But that wasn't half as embarrassing as about an hour earlier when we were all walking down to the cliff edge from the carpark and I don't know what he'd been saying to her, but my normally exceptionally mild mannered friend turned round and told her husband, who was walking behind her, in NO uncertain terms, to F off.  Imagine the surprise of the total stranger who was at that precise moment, actually immediately behind her.  She was covered in confusion, as you can probably imagine!  We were in fits of giggles, fortunately he laughed too, we were saying Sorry - but it must have been bad whatever it was cos she doesn't normally tell him that, honest !


----------



## Monica (Mar 16, 2013)

I can't think of anything embarrassing I'VE  done at the mo, but....

My brother and I used to have to stay with a neighbour for the week-end. They neighbour's family was catholic, we were non-churchgoing protestant. So one Sunday morning we had to go to church with them.
During the service my brother (then about 6) got really bored. The priest was giving his sermon, but right at the point when the priest was quiet, my brother let out the loudest yawn ever . We all shrank in our seats, but the whole congregation including the priest were laughing


----------



## lucy123 (Mar 16, 2013)

When I was with my first boyfriend, probably about 14, we were heading home and decided to take a short cut through the park (which was shut). There was one other girl and 4 lads. The park had gates with spikes on top.
I had a brand new skirt on (the type that had a lace bit showing at the bottom like a petticoat (remember them girls?).
Everyone climbed over and I went last. I got to the top and jumped, only to get my skirt snagged on the spike as I jumped. My feet wouldn't reach the floor as my skirt was now around my neck strangling me - showing everything to everyone. The girl was in fits of giggles and only the lads climbed up to the top, whilst one other, hoisted me up to be freed!

Its still remembered today - and mum never found out why my new skirt had a hole in the back!


----------



## Lauras87 (Mar 16, 2013)

Last year, sat in a guy's car after a good date kissing.

Windows got steamed up, not doing anything naughty.

The police stopped & asked us what we were doing given it was 11pm & dark.

I was mortified but the younger copper's face said it all.

The worst thing was the guy was a bad kisser & the young copper was rather tasty (yes I have no shame)


----------



## robofski (Mar 16, 2013)

I remember a long time ago having a shave with my electric razor and the battery going flat.  I did half my face and put it on charge, sat down and watched some TV.  I ran out of cigarettes so went to the shop down the road to get some, wondered why people we looking at me and smiling, only when I got back did I realise I hadn't shaved the other half of my face!


----------



## muddlethru (Mar 18, 2013)

I was dying to go to the loo so rushed into Littlewoods and straight into the loo, as I dashed into cubicle I thought it funny only one cubicle then realized I was in the gents. I just prayed no one would come in then I heard the door open. Staying as quiet as a mouse I heard a great sigh and the tinkle going then the door opening and closing. (He didn't wash his hands) I was out of there like a bat out of hell rushed through the store grabbed my husband by the arm only to find I'd got the wrong man.My husband was killing himself laughing, fortunately the man I'd got hold of saw the funny side. Little woods closed just after that. Was it something I did.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 18, 2013)

muddlethru said:


> I was dying to go to the loo so rushed into Littlewoods and straight into the loo, as I dashed into cubicle I thought it funny only one cubicle then realized I was in the gents. I just prayed no one would come in then I heard the door open. Staying as quiet as a mouse I heard a great sigh and the tinkle going then the door opening and closing. (He didn't wash his hands) I was out of there like a bat out of hell rushed through the store grabbed my husband by the arm only to find I'd got the wrong man.My husband was killing himself laughing, fortunately the man I'd got hold of saw the funny side. Little woods closed just after that. Was it something I did.



Hehe!


----------



## LeeLee (Mar 18, 2013)

In bars/restaurants where there is one cubicle for women and one for men, I go straight into the Gents if there's a queue for the Ladies.  I've never been challenged.


----------



## muddlethru (Mar 18, 2013)

In the mid sixties we were drafted to Malaya where I learnt to drive. I had just passed my test and came down a hill to a junction. Everytime I went to move off I stalled with the result I had about a mile long queue behind me, getting a wee bit impatient.There was a garage opposite and a RAF chap came to my rescue. He asked to see what I was doing then said "It helps if you take the handbrake off" I could have died with embarrasment, then a 4 year old  voice from the backseat said "You're not a very good driver are you Mummy" I've improved a lot since then ,honest.


----------



## Caroline (Mar 18, 2013)

When Tom Baker was Dr. WHo, I had a long stripey scarf all the way down to the floor. I loved it my brother hated it, summer or winter if we had to go out togher, no matter the occaison I used to wear it. My mum though his reaction walking ahead or behind was hilarious and his embaressment was something to be marvled at.


----------



## itsallgood (Mar 18, 2013)

In my formative years I used to go the local pub on a Saturday night with a group of friends and we would often end up trying to impress the girls with 'pub tricks'. 

One these tricks was to grab hold of your nearly full beer glass on the table and sort of flip it over quickly without spilling the contents. In a drunken stupor I thought it would be really impressive to flip the whole table full of glasses. 

It didn't go well. After that they called me 'table-tipping Tony'


----------



## Lauras87 (Mar 18, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> In bars/restaurants where there is one cubicle for women and one for men, I go straight into the Gents if there's a queue for the Ladies.  I've never been challenged.



My ex used to tell me to do that (I thought he always wanted some special time in public) but I did use the gents once & why are they so horrible????


----------



## Lauras87 (Mar 18, 2013)

muddlethru said:


> a RAF chap came to my rescue. He asked to see what I was doing then said "It helps if you take the handbrake off" I could have died with embarrasment, then a 4 year old  voice from the backseat said "You're not a very good driver are you Mummy" I've improved a lot since then ,honest.



PMSL, I lol'd on the bus much to the disgust of the back seat.
Why do kids have such comical timing?


----------



## Monica (Mar 18, 2013)

muddlethru said:


> ...... only to find I'd got the wrong man.My husband was killing himself laughing, fortunately the man I'd got hold of saw the funny side.



Reading this reminded me of my embarrassing moment at Morrisson's.

Shopping with hubby. He had the trolley and turned to go in a different direction to me. I turned to him and shouted: we need to go this way! While shouting I stretched my arm out and pointed in the other direction. Unfortunately, I didn't look what I was doing and smacked an elderly gentleman in the face  Naturally, I apologised several times, but he only laughed and said that he was used to being hit at home


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 19, 2013)

The embarassing kids thread reminded of one my mum never let me forget. We were home on leave (me with mumps) and on a bus back from the doctor's. It took a detour round by the cathedral and we saw a wedding party on the steps. I was enthralled and asked "when are you getting married mummy?". You have to remember this was 1960 and having kids out if wedlock was a huge no-no. Luckily for mum, everyone on the bus knew us and thought it was hysterical. As for me, I just wanted to be a bridesmaid.


----------



## LeeLee (Mar 19, 2013)

Here's one I intend to NEVER repeat...

On a family holiday years ago, I was soooo fat that I got stuck in a turnstile.  

(Other weight-related embarrassing moments include not being able to go on the roller coaster because the bar wouldn't go down, and needing to add a child seatbelt to extend the normal one on a plane.)


----------



## Nicky1970 (Mar 19, 2013)

(i) Reported my parents' car as stolen when in fact it was in garage being serviced  ... at least the policeman had a sense of humour.

(ii) Tried to walk up descending steps and landed on a pile of rubbish bags. Stank the taxi out on way home.


----------



## caffeine_demon (Mar 20, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> (Other weight-related embarrassing moments include not being able to go on the roller coaster because the bar wouldn't go down



Ive had that a few times.... 

When I was little I used to love the free lollies they had at little chef, but my brother hated them, and the smell.  One visit I decided to take 2, and my brother kicked off a real fuss "Muuuum - he's taken 2, tell him to put one back, you can't take 2.."


----------

